# very Ill Fish!



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

Around the end of summer last year, my boyfriend and I sold our 180 gallon tank to a friend. Yesterday, he called my boyfriend asking if we wanted it back because he is renovating his house and no longer has the room for it... so we said yes but It turns out that from last year till now, they were very poorly looked after. We are very expirienced with monster fish but this time we're stumped... 

There seems to be fungus's along with signs of ick and more.. i cant quite put my finger on what exactly is wrong with some but the water was horrifyingly FILTHY.. From what i can see, some are pretty much starving due to how skinny they are.. the only fish which looks healthy is my Gar.

Does anyone have suggestions? Cuz at this point I'm not sure alot are even gonna make it through the night :S We have disinfected absolutly everything and slowly given them clean water (many are beggining to look alive again) 
Sorry for such a long paragraph... thanks alot  i hope some one can help



1 Spotted gar
2 Peacock bass (looking the worst)
3 Green terrors
2 Rope Fish 
1 Fire eel 
2 Pleco
2 Cat fish 
1 Rocket gar


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

salt
if duct tape cant fix it salt can


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, that was the first thing we did as we were adding the new water
Thank you!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

up your temperature to 80 degrees. Moderate flow rate, if they are weak current isn't the best, but curculation is important. Use only cycled water, make sure it's cloronated. 30% waterchanges daily, adding salt every time. 


The is my solution to most illnesses  With the addition of meds if it gets really serious. Water changes are important.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

im rootin for them....really hope they pull through!!


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks so much for the help. So far, there is good news. 
Even though ive only had them for one day, and night, they 
are looking so much better! WE bought them food this 
morning, so they have eaten..


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

good to hear, sounds like a speedy recovery. hope it stays that way!! post some pictures when theyre all well!!


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

Will do 
By the way, my peacock bass used to eat a couple different things.. now they wont touch anything i give them...
any suggestions? they only seem attracted to live food right now.. maybe i should spoil them untill they get healthier again?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Spoil, then switch them over. Dont starve when they are weak.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

AWW said:


> Spoil, then switch them over. Dont starve when they are weak.


sounds like that would be the right thing to do. my wife and i just had a baby a few days ago and one of the things the nurses told us about was feeding. if the baby does not feed enough...they get weak and they lose their appetite, which leads to being weaker, and not eating...and so on and so on..it's a vicious cycle. so im thinking, the same thing with fish. i think once their appetite is gone....then i think they're probably more likely get worse and you know.. so..i think you should spoil them, to get their strength up, get them well again...and from there once they're okay...you could switch to whichever you want.

btw...you wouldn't happen to have any fuelleborni or anyone who does...im looking for some.


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont have any myself but at the pet store i was working, they always have all sort of african and south american cichlids.
You probably know the store, its called "King Ed Pet Center"
Its on kingsway and Edmonds, in Burnaby.
They're pretty good for prices on many things.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah...i know king ed's. ive been there before...that's where i got mine from. that's the only place that i know that actually sells them. ive been there twice and they've sold all their OB fuelleborni and the guy that works downstairs didn't know when they were gonna get anymore in. they have a small tank tucked away that have some grey/blue fuells, but they're way to big for my tank and the tankmates. thanks though for you help.


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

ooh.. lol the guy down stairs is pretty useless when it comes to that.. the person you should talk to is Ron, the guy with glasses. He's usually at the cashier. He's basically in charge of most of that. but no problem


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i didn't really pay attention to the guy upstairs...i usually see a guy standing by the entrance with the cat. didn't notice if he had glasses or not. everytime i go in...i always see the lady at the cashier. i'll ask for ron next time i go in and talk to him about it. thanks for the heads up! i appreciate it!!


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

okay so heres one of our monster 
currently nameless


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

wow! what a monster!! more pictures!!


----------

